# Cost for tuneup and replacing CV axles?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I was wondering what the ballpark/average was for a 1. Tuneup and 2. Replacing both CV axles.

My boots are torn on both sides and it seems more cost effective from Web research to replace the axles with remans with warranty than to replace the boot.

I got a estimate for a tuneup for $320 and to replace the CV boots for $170 each side.

Thanks!


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I called the mechanic again and it is $170 each for CV axle replacement and not just the boot. Remanufactured axles with warranty.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

somone posted here the cost of re-man axles were about $70 each if you do it yourself


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks IanH. Unfortunately, I don't have the tools or the automotive knowledge to not destroy the car, myself or both in the process!


----------



## ag.cahill (Jan 26, 2008)

*yea*

I replaced my whole drivers side driveaxel in half an hour or so. It cost me all of 60 dollars. Thats including the new gear oil. All you need to do to replace the axel is literally pull the old one out. it pops out when pulled the right way, may need to pry it out with a screwdriver, then the new one pops back in when it meets up right, just keep turning the clockwise as you try to puch it in, it take a little force but it goes in. Make sure to have a catch under the transmission for the old gear oil. The tune up you can do yourself, just replace the old plugs and wires. thats all a tune up really does. 

Good Luck


----------

